# MartialTalk is looking for Moderators



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2004)

In order to continue our growth, we are looking for some leaders to help us expand.  We will be accepting applications after February 1, 2004, so if you're interested, please check the following thread for our guidelines, and check this thread later  for the application link.

Here is to a thriving 2004!



Thank you!


So, You want to be a Mod?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 3, 2004)

Yes,I agree with all the conditions listed.I do avoid Flame wars and do not respond when being flamed.I already encourage all interested in MA to log on to MT.I think many of the regulars already do have a decent impression of me.I always try to remain upbeat and possitive about all types of MA and have no intention of being dominant about my style(s) political beliefs,ect.If you notice,I NEVER post on political threads.I do have my political beliefs,but I don't see how they relate to MA.I have maturity on my side also(if you consider 40 mature).I would consider being a moderator on this forum an extreme honor.Please consider me.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 11, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Yes,I agree with all the conditions listed.I do avoid Flame wars and do not respond when being flamed.I already encourage all interested in MA to log on to MT.I think many of the regulars already do have a decent impression of me.I always try to remain upbeat and possitive about all types of MA and have no intention of being dominant about my style(s) political beliefs,ect.If you notice,I NEVER post on political threads.I do have my political beliefs,but I don't see how they relate to MA.I have maturity on my side also(if you consider 40 mature).I would consider being a moderator on this forum an extreme honor.Please consider me.



He's got my vote! :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 12, 2004)

anything RC says is good with me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm -royally- behind on several projects due to focusing on some business issues at the moment.  I'll hopefully have the sign-up form online soon.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 12, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> anything RC says is good with me



Same here with JDenz. The Sopranos are hot and heavy at this point, so I don't wanna get "Da Buffalo Bunch" riled! :uhyeah:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 12, 2004)

lol I don't watch that show reminds me to much of life.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2004)

I've been busy so haven't gotten to the application form yet.

If you are interested in being a moderator here you need to do the following:

1: Read So, You want to be a Mod?

2: Look at the forums and decide which area you can be of the most help in.

3: Check the "Forum Leaders" link to see if it is available.

4: Send an Email to adminteam@martialtalk.com  Subject: Moderator Application
In there, list 
*your MartialTalk username, 
*real name in full, 
*Full Address, and 
*a voice phone number including the area code.  

Please indicate why you think you would make a good moderator, and include any sysop, moderator or forum admin experience you've had in the past. Lack of previous experience will not disqualify you from consideration.  If you do have previous experience, please indicate where, when, how long and what software was used.

Minimum requirements:
*100 Quality posts
*Regular visitor (If you can only pop in once or twice a month, you aren't a good candidate)
*Member for more than 90 days. 


All new moderators are subject to a 30-90 day 'training period' or 'trial' period. This allows us all to get aquainted, and see how we can work together.  It also allows you to see if you truely want the headaches that come with the job.

Any questions, please post them here.

Thank you!


----------

